
Word processor pioneer Evelyn Berezin dies aged 93 - bainsfather
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46539934
======
tspike
Love this quote from the NPR coverage:

> She was also on the board of many, many companies — a side effect of the
> woman's movement, she says. "Companies were scrambling to get a woman on the
> board," she explained in her oral history. "Companies were hiring the wives
> of people who were the presidents of companies ... You can't imagine the
> idiocy of what was going on."

